# Husband has a girlfriend :(



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

My husband of almost 20 years left me five months ago. He said that he was no longer in love with me and just wanted to be alone to do what he wanted to do. I found out that he is dating someone and I am devastated. How can he have moved on so quickly while I am still grieving?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

specialplace said:


> My husband of almost 20 years left me five months ago. He said that he was no longer in love with me and just wanted to be alone to do what he wanted to do. I found out that he is dating someone and I am devastated. *How can he have moved on so quickly while I am still grieving?*


Dear.

This type of thinking will get you no where.

He's shown you who he is.

It's time to take care of yourself.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He's using other women to get over you, you know this right? Cause I have the same tendency. If my wife didn't want to give us another chance I would most probably have had a few casuals by now.


----------

